# What fainting goat & boer registry would you pick?



## gibbsgirl (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got some goats.  They are boers & boer crosses & myotonics (some are possibly minis).  The people who had them before me did not register them.

I've been looking over some of the registry web-sites I have found and with the information I have and the requirements to be eligible to register I think I will be okay to sign-up for most of the registries I've seen so far.

My kids are in 4H and as a family we are interested in trying out breeding both market goats and companion goats.  We aren't interested in anything other than meat goats --- for now.

Because of the cost, I'd really like to just get the ones that are eligible registered with one registry (each breed).

Can anyone tell me some pros & cons about any of them or which ones you prefer.  Thanks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2012)

As far as the boer registry, they have to come with ABGA paperwork to register them with ABGA, they used to accept other registration, IBGA and USBGA, but they no longer do that. They are a closed registration at this time. 

So if they come with registration you can choose IBGA or USBGA to register them, if they aren't already ABGA. But they have to come with signed registration. 

If they are ABGA, and you breed them to an IBGA/Usbga boer goat, This dilutes their registration and then they are harder to register, it would be like breeding a full blood ABGA to a commercial goat, Offspring would then become 50%, well the doe offspring would become 50%, you would no longer beable to register the males. They have to be registered at 96% I beleive, it may be 98%.  Did that make any sense????


----------



## Renegade (Jan 2, 2012)

Look at the paperwork they came with and that will pretty much tell you where you'll need to go to register. I would recommend checking with breeders in your area to see where most of them are registering. If you go with the most popular registry for your area it is much easier to sell any kids you decide to have.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Jan 2, 2012)

It depends on the Registry for Mytonics... you have the International Fainting Goat Association or Mytonic Goat Registry. My sister and I have a herd of registerd fainting goats adn we use MGR.. but will be dual registering them. I think alot of people register with MGR... though some do both


----------



## gibbsgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not sure what to base the decision on for the fainters.  I know the fainters meet the breed standards very well on the "rating scales".  But, I don't have papers for them.  Now, I had the same situation with the three wethers I bought two years ago.  But, I did some googling and used the info I had about the people who sold them to me.  And, I was able to track down who the original breeder was, based on emailing her with the info I had.  She confirmed they were from her and gave me enough info to find the pedigree charts for the parents.

I am trying to look for the same type of info on these fainters.  But, it looks like I might not even need all that since I can show pictures of them for appearance and them fainting.  Do you know if that is true?

I thought the MGR and IFGA and MGH looked interesting.  I guess I just don't quite understand the logic and what I should be considering for deciding who and how and where to register.

We're interested in breeding purebreds and selling them as pets / companions.  And, breeding fainter/boer cross to see if we can make good market goats.

Thanks again, for any answers you have.  Everyone's info is really helpful.  I'm doing a lot of reading.  And, I really appreciate the people here taking time to answer my questions and get me the right links.  It helps keep me going, when I feel like I'm wandering on-line and through books aimlessly with crossed eyes!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Jan 2, 2012)

hmm.. i am not to sure on how to help you now.. all of ours where preregistered except the ones my sister has to do which are her own personal goats. I am thinkin there has got to be a Heritage registry or something. I am also thinking that you goats may have had ancestors registered.. Did the lady say if they had the option of registering the goats? cua if she had some paper work from when she aquired them that might save some problems..


----------



## gibbsgirl (Jan 3, 2012)

She said she saw the papers on the parents and they were from Hamilton County Ohio (should be Cincinnati area).  2 does and 1 buck in 2008.  All others in her are out of these original three.  She and I have already agreed to email a bit to fill me in on some details.  We were too tired to talk after catching them all.  We had four children aged 2-10 "helping" us.

Anyway, if I can find the breeder and email pics, that will solve the whole deal.  But, I don't want to wait forever to move on registering them.  I'm thinking if I get absolute confirmation of who the original breeder is, I will contact the registry I'm in to update the info.

I know they're fainters.  And, I'm actually thinking some are small enough and have the right hair to be registered mini or mini silkie.

I guess because I was able to track down my wethers pedigrees after buying them, I wasn't too worried about going forward with the buy without the registry details in hand.

Even if I don't register them, I'm sure I can get our money back selling them at market or as pets.  I paid $375 for a herd of 13 with 5 does that likely are all bred.

I keep laughing with my family that this is either going to work out GREAT or be a SPECTACULAR DISASTER!  hehehehehe

Can I ask why you are going to register your goats with a second registry?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 3, 2012)

To register with the Myotonic Goat Registry, you do not have to have the papers, and any goat that has at least 50% myotonic blood can be registered.  http://www.myotonicgoatregistry.net/


----------

